

"Engineers brought the world closer together...a few people are tarnishing it" - TimothyBurgess
http://www.boblucky.com/reflect/jan11.html

======
jdietrich
OP feels like a dunce because he is a dunce. The medium has nothing to do with
it - his actions would be equally stupid if he had been replying to a letter
or phone call or fax. Engineering solutions to naïveté would be nice, but
they're unlikely to work without stepping all over basic rights. The big wide
world is a scary place that demands a certain degree of cynicism and savvy. I
feel no obligation to protect competent adults from themselves.

~~~
wladimir
The best solution to the most common kind of phishing (pretending to be a
bank) would be an engineering solution: digital signatures on e-mails.

It's pretty trivial, and has been possible for a long time, I don't know why
it hasn't been adopted by email programs by default.

Though it appears that at least gmail is working on this. I recently enabled a
(labs) feature on my gmail account, and emails that are really from Paypal are
now marked with a yellow key.

This is a little step forward, but a step forward nevertheless...

